# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Virtual Tabletop/Battlemap Mapping >  Bandits Nest Battlemap - Roll20 Adaptation WIP

## Dumont

Starting to work on Bandits Nest, the next Roll20 conversion of the Dungeons on Demand series. This one will be a bit of a doozy, a temple hidden deep in a thick forest:



Roll20 advises having a size of 140x140px for every grid square, which would make this map incredibly large and not the best for slower computers. Part of the project here will likely be to try and tile elements of the map where possible and have buildings/unique elements laid on top. I'll probably work on it as one large image (with lots of layers) and then break it up once I'm happy with the end result.

Updates to come!

----------


## Dumont

Okay, here's day one: Getting shapes in place and starting to think about tones/shading. Mostly just experimenting.

----------


## Dumont

New wrinkle: Reading through the module again, and I'm now realizing that this setting is supposed to be a nighttime adventure. Considering this will use Roll20's Dynamic Lighting, it's a bit of a brain bender in terms of how things should be colored.

I think the idea should be to paint the map as if everything is fully lit by a torch, and then allow the dynamic lighting areas to take care of the rest? Or is that going to look unnatural?

If anyone has experience with this, I'm all ears.

----------


## Dumont

Update! I think trees are going to end up being the very last thing I do on this map.

The 'lit' area on the north end of the map is a 15 foot hill that the top building sits on top of.

----------


## Dumont

More work! Stone floors, walkway polish, more details.

----------


## Dumont

Big update:

----------


## Krazee

Wow, looks really good! I love the colors that you've used

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dumont

> Wow, looks really good! I love the colors that you've used


Thanks! Definitely being influenced by the nighttime motif I'm trying to capture. Laying down this cool overall lighting and then i'll put in some warm accents for torchlight.

----------


## wdmartin

That's definitely a big step.  Looks good.

One minor nitpick -- the slope down from the northernmost building no longer looks like a hill.  Instead it looks like two paths through the trees.

----------


## Dumont

Sorry about the long delay between updates, my day job came knocking. 

Here's the almost finished product, still missing some small narrative details:

----------


## Dumont

Finished!

----------


## Bogie

Very nice work with the map, it came out great.




> Roll20 advises having a size of 140x140px for every grid square,


That's the second time I've seen someone comment that the Roll20 grid is 140 x 140, but I have been playing on Roll20 a lot for 2 years and their grid is 70 x 70.  Am I missing or not understanding something fundamental?  
Here is a screenshot of the Roll20 Map Settings dialog box, it clearly states 70 pixels.


At some point I will be selling some map packs on Roll20 and I would like to be sure I am using the right resolution.

----------


## Dumont

It's both, in a way: Go 140x140 when you can so that the map looks nicer when zoomed in. For this map, the size is so large, I'm using 70x70 instead.

----------


## wdmartin

Oo, nice.  I like the foliage.

----------


## madcowchef

I'm with wdmartin, love the foliage in particular!  The grid is 70x70 and the in game engine goes up to 200% zoom so if you want crisp images at full zoom you design at 140x140.  That said 200% zoom isn't all that necessary most of the time.

----------


## Bogie

> It's both, in a way: Go 140x140 when you can so that the map looks nicer when zoomed in. For this map, the size is so large, I'm using 70x70 instead.





> I'm with wdmartin, love the foliage in particular!  The grid is 70x70 and the in game engine goes up to 200% zoom so if you want crisp images at full zoom you design at 140x140.  That said 200% zoom isn't all that necessary most of the time.


AH, now I get it!  Makes perfect sense now.  Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Dumont

Necro-bump!

This is a note that this map (after a long, long hiatus) will be going up on the Roll20 marketplace soon. Excited to finally get it out the door!

----------


## madcowchef

Congrats!  See you on the marketplace

----------

